# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  موسوعة دواوين الشعر العربى فى مختلف العصور

## عمر الهديلي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ملف ورد يحتوي جميع تراجم الشعراء وجميع القصائد المتاحة بموقع أدب 

حجم الملف : 25 ميغا

جمع وترتيب موقع أدب

للتحميل

http://www.seedfly.com/1fcucer3ckg2

طريق التحميل 



*

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك 
وللتنبيه فإن التحميل لم يعد بالهيئة المرفقة  بالصورة وإنما إذا دخلت على الرابط المذكور تنقر على get file فتنتقل إلى الصفحة الموالية فتدخل الرمز الكود ومنه يبدأ التحميل والله الموفق.

----------

